# Birds with attitude!



## thereyougo! (Apr 16, 2012)

I don't often take photos of birds, but I have seen lots of character in a wide range of birds today from Ducks to Ravens to Robins.  A lot of birds by Windermere are getting rather 'frisky'  and some poor female ducks are getting jumped by 6 drakes at a time! Sorry there's so many but I actually really like these!  They are all taken with my 100mm macro lens which is SOO sharp!


1. Canon 5D mk III EF 100mm macro at f/10 1/80 ISO 400





Here's-looking-at-you by singingsnapper, on Flickr


2. The ducks appear to be squaring up:


f/11 1/125 ISO 400





Male-ducks-squaring-up by singingsnapper, on Flickr


3. I'd like to know what they are saying to each other!


f/11 1/125 ISO 400





What-ARE-they-saying- by singingsnapper, on Flickr


4. This Raven decided to perch himself at a cafe:


f/9 1/160 ISO 640





jackdaw-looking-sideways by singingsnapper, on Flickr


5. f/9 1/200 ISO 640





jackdaw-looking-up by singingsnapper, on Flickr


6. I think this Robin is ordering some cake for table 29


f/9 1/640 ISO 640





Tea-and-cake-to-Table-29-please! by singingsnapper, on Flickr


7. I think he enjoyed it





Robin-and-crumbs-at-Chesters by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 17, 2012)

Ha, I like #2 and 3, they tell quite the story!
The robin shots are neat too.


----------



## irfan.in.tx (Apr 17, 2012)

Particularly liked 1 and the last two. The British robin is a pretty bird.


----------



## thereyougo! (May 5, 2012)

Instead they are waiting to be fed by people.  The local stores in North West (South) Korea - (the locals don't call it South Korea, just Korea) sell fish sticks to feed the gulls, although they are much less aggressive than the ones to be found on UK beaches.


Canon 5D mk III EF 24 - 70L f/11 and 62mm 1/1000 ISO 500





seagull-in-flight by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Same camera/lens at f/11 and 60mm 1/1000 ISO 500





seagull! by singingsnapper, on Flickr


f/11 52mm 1/1000 ISO 500





Two-gulls by singingsnapper, on Flickr


f/11 54mm 1/1000 ISO 500





two-birds-for-the-price-of-one by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## Frequency (May 5, 2012)

Your robin images are outstanding.... and the two seagulls together is meritorious, especially the second one :thumbsup:


----------



## rgregory1965 (May 5, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## PhotoTish (May 5, 2012)

I like all your bird photos.  I think my favourites would be the robin and the two gulls together. :thumbup:


----------



## EricD (May 6, 2012)

Nice set!! Those Raven shots are spot on!


----------



## Joel_W (May 6, 2012)

Very nice double set. I really like the two Seagull pictures with the birds flying together. Well done.


----------



## thereyougo! (May 14, 2012)

Some Korean birds (kinds of heron I would suspect)


Canon 5D mk III EF 180mm f/3.5L macro at f/8 1/2000 ISO 250





korean-heron by singingsnapper, on Flickr


same camera/lens/settings





white-lorean-heron by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (Jun 24, 2012)

A Raven keeps watch for his partner in crime while she picks up some leftover bread at a waterside cafe in Ambleside


Canon 5D mk III EF 28 - 300L at f/8 and 300mm 1/125 ISO 800





Waterhead-jackdaws by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (Jun 26, 2012)

The 7D has come in handy as it gives me better reach, plus 10 fps can be very useful, especially with birds that don't hang about long.  Managed to get a little story together out of some of them: (all with 7D and 180 macro)


First a blackbird:


Canon 7D EF 180 f/3.5L macro at f/5.6 and 1/80 ISO 500





blackbird2 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


f/5.6 1/320 ISO 500: the blackbird's been at the chocolate cake!





blackbird's-been-at-the-chocolate-cake! by singingsnapper, on Flickr


and peeking through the bars


f/5.6 1/125 ISO 400





blackbird by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Then along came a family of tits - either blue tits or crested tits - I suspect blue:


Here's the mother:


(pity I cut the tail off, but more to help with species identification as I'm not usually a birder)


f/5.6 1/1000 ISO 500





parent-tit by singingsnapper, on Flickr


here's one of the adolescents 


f/5.6 1/400 ISO 500





Juvenile-tit by singingsnapper, on Flickr


one flies away while a blue tit looks for food:


f/5.6 1/320 ISO 500





Blue-tits- by singingsnapper, on Flickr


"Can I have some cake?"


1/640





Can-I-have-some-of-that-cake-mummy- by singingsnapper, on Flickr


"Oh Go, On, please! I promise I'll be good!"





I-promise-I'll-be-good! by singingsnapper, on Flickr


(sulks)





(sulks) by singingsnapper, on Flickr


"Oh Go on then..."


1/400





Oh-Go-on-then!-Here-you-go by singingsnapper, on Flickr


"Look Mr Photographer, look what I've got!"


1/400





Ha!-Ha!-Look-Mr-photographer,-look-what-I've-got! by singingsnapper, on Flickr


"Please mummy, can I have some more?"


1/400





Oh-goody-can-I-have-some-more- by singingsnapper, on Flickr


"Yum Yum!"


1/320





Yum!-Yum! by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (Jun 26, 2012)

Just over half a mile away from Chester's cafe is Elterwater which is Norse for Swan Lake.  To make it ppropriate, there were a pair of swans by the shore preening and cleaning.


Canon 7D EF 180L macro f/7.1 1/400 ISO 400





elterwater-swan by singingsnapper, on Flickr





elterwater-swan2 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


f/8 1/400 ISO 200





wlterwater-swan3 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


f/7.1 1/500 ISO 400





elterwater-swan4 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


f/8 1/320 ISO 200





Elterwater-swan5 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (Jul 15, 2012)

Am in Klagenfurt, South Eastern Austria at the moment and Hired a car today and took an afternoon drive down to the western end of Wörthersee to a town call Velden am Wörthersee. The weather cheered up after a few hours (we had major thunderstorms in the area which only abated when I got my camera out on a tripod on the balcony of my hotel room ready to put it on bulb - a camera shy storm whatever next!).  Sat down awhile at the shores of the lake.  The water is clear and as many alpine lakes are, a unique colour, but this one is at the moment verify warm - 27 degrees (81F).  

Sat down a while and a family of sparrows came over looking for food.


Canon 5D mk III EF 70 - 200 f/2.8 IS I L at f/6.3 and 200mm 1/320 ISO 200





sparrow-at-wörthersee by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Same camera and lens:


f/5.6 1/640 ISO 200 190mm





what-are-you-looking-at-says-the-sparrow by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Same camera/lens:


f/5.6 190mm 1/640 ISO 200





sparrow-shouts! by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## raygunboost (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow that is a giant beak  Nice job on the pics.


----------



## thereyougo! (Mar 11, 2013)

Some geese and swan staking their claim on 'their' patch, namely Windermere in the English Lake District:


1/125 &#402;/4 ISO 800 56 mm





Geese-in-defensive-stance by singingsnapper, on Flickr


1/125 &#402;/5.6 ISO 800 70 mm lit with popup flash





Swan-on-windermere-in-evening by singingsnapper, on Flickr


1/100 &#402;/4 ISO 800 48 mm again lit with popup flash





geese-and-swan by singingsnapper, on Flickr


1/60 &#402;/5.6 ISO 800 62 mm





territorial-battle-on-windermere by singingsnapper, on Flickr


1/60 &#402;/5.6 ISO 800 62 mm





The-fight-continues by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------

